# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ξαφνικος θανατος του παπαγαλου μου(Amazon blue front)30 ετων.

## Kostas m

Καλή σας ημέρα χθες το απόγευμα ο παπαγάλος μου αμαζόνιος blue front πήγε να κατέβει από την πάνω μεριά του κλουβιού για να μπει μέσα όπως έκανε καθημερινά αλλά πιάστηκε το νύχι του ανάμεσα στο κάγκελο του κλουβιού τον κράτησε ο πατέρας μου και εγώ του ξέμπλεξα το πόδι του με το που τον άφησα μέσα στο κλουβί έκατσε κάτω και μέσα σε ένα λεπτό δυστυχώς ξεψύχησε ενώ το πουλί πριν ένα λεπτό ήταν μια χαρά στην υγεία του και δεν μου είχε παρουσιάσει ποτέ στα 30 χρόνια το παραμικρό πρόβλημα!! Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου πείτε τι μπορεί να έπαθε και πέθανε μέσα σε ένα λεπτό; Από τη μία στιγμή στην άλλη; Δυστυχώς για μένα δύσκολα θα το ξεπεράσω!!!ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΣ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλή σου μέρα Κώστα. Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ για την τόσο ξαφνική απώλεια του φίλου σου. Να υποθέσω ότι ο παπαγάλος σου ήταν εξημερωμένος κανονικά έτσι; 

Το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό αυτή τη στιγμή είναι πως τρόμαξε πάρα πολύ από το όλο πιάσιμο και τα λοιπά και δεν το άντεξε. Είδες να έχει χτυπήσει; Να έχει αιμορραγία κάπου;

----------


## jk21

Κωστα λυπαμαι .... τοσα χρονια ηταν κατι σημαντικοτατο για σενα ...

Με αυτα που αναφερεις μονο καρδιακη ανακοπη μου παει στο μυαλο

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα το πουλάκι... :sad: 

Είχε αιμοραγία?

----------


## panagiotis k

Κώστα λυπάμαι πολύ.......

----------


## erithacus

Κώστα, πραγματικά Νοιώθω... Ο δικός μου έφυγε αντίστοιχα κάπως σε ηλικία 45 ετών. Μεγάλη απώλεια φίλε. Δυστυχώς μέσα στις χαρές είναι κ οι λύπες  :sad: . έβλεπα το σταντ του μακαρίτη (δεν το πέταξα ποτέ) κ αποφάσισα δυο χρόνια μετά να πάρω δυο πιτσουνάκια. Πάντα θα τον μνημονεύεις φίλε ειδικά αν μεγαλωςες μαζί του..λυπάμαι για την απώλεια  :sad:  πίστεψε με όμως από την εμπειρία σ με αυτόν, μπορείς πια όλα τα λάθη να τα εξαλείψεις στον/στους επόμενους   :Happy:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πωπω...πολυ στεναχωρηθηκα. Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Sick0004:  :Sick0004: 

Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά για την απώλεια ! 
όπως είπε και ο erithacus μέσα στις χαρές είναι και οι λύπες ! 
Εσένα έφυγε απότομα όμως , ξαφνικά ! 
Μήπως λόγω ηλικίας αυτό το παραπάτημα και το μπέρδεμα τον τρόμαξε αρκετά και η καρδούλα του δεν άντεξε ? 
Δεν ξέρω ! Καλή δύναμη !

----------


## Esmi

Λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλειά σου  :sad:

----------


## cris

Κρίμα ρε Κώστα ,μα καλά έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα,λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ

----------


## Kostas m

Καλή σας ημέρα σε όλες και όλους!!! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον και τις απαντήσεις που μου δώσατε για τον αγαπητό μου παπαγάλο!!! Τελικά το πουλί έπαθε σοκ (ανακοπή) μου το διέγνωσε ένας πτηνίατρος από το κέντρο άγριων ζώων της Αίγινας και άλλος ένας από το νοσοκομείο ζώων της ****** μου εξήγησε ότι αυτά τα πουλιά μπορούν να ανεβάσουν εύκολα καρδιακούς παλμούς με το αποτέλεσμα να πάθουν ανακοπή όπως δυστυχώς ο δικός μου πέθανε άδικα!! Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !!!

----------


## Kostas m

Φίλε και εγώ το ίδιο βλέπω τώρα το κλουβί άδειο και βάζω τα κλάματα!! Και γιατί δεν ήθελα να το στον κήπο δεν μου πήγαινε η καρδιά το πήγα σήμερα το απόγευμα να το βαλσαμώσω και να το τοποθετήσω ξανά στην κορυφή του κλουβιού του εκεί που του άρεσε να κάθεται συνήθως!!! Ίσως και εγώ σε λίγο καιρό να πάω να ξαναπάρω έναν ίδιας ράτσας παπαγάλο αλλά αυτόν δεν θα τον ξεχάσω ποτέ γιατί τον είχα από παιδί μεγάλωσα μαζί του!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε να είσαι καλά!!!

Να είσαι καλά φίλε Χρήστο έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα μέσα σε ένα λεπτό !!!

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ερασμία!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπράβο που έψαξες και βρήκες τι έπαθε το πουλάκι! 

Σε παρακαλώ μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία και μην κάνεις συνεχόμενα ποστ για να απαντήσεις σε όλα τα παιδιά ξεχωριστά. Μπορείς να απαντήσεις σε όλους σε ένα ποστ!  :winky:  

*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*


*Ε. Μην γράφετε με κεφαλαία γράμματα. Με βάση την παγκόσμια διαδικτυακή γλώσσα οι κεφαλαίοι χαρακτήρες υποδηλώνουν ένταση στη φωνή η οποία μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρεξηγήσεις. 




*

----------


## Kostas m

Χρυσα οχι ουτε γρατσουνια δεν ειχε !!

----------


## erithacus

Κώστα θα βαλσαμώσεις τώρα τον μακαρίτη και θα τον βλέπεις κάθε μέρα μπροστά σου νεκρό?Έτσι θες να τον θυμάσαι και να τον βλέπεις κάθε μέρα, να στενοχωριέσαι?Πάρε το χρόνο σου μνημόνευσέ τον και μετά (γνώμη μου) πάρε ξανά ενα μωράκι και άν μπορείς πάρε του και φτερωτή παρεούλα να κάνει και κανά σεξάκι το ζωντανό (τόσες δεκαετίες ζούν και ζευγαρώνουν με εμάς τα δύστυχα μόνο)

----------

